# 5093e John Deere Gear shift rattle



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

My 5093e has a rattle in the gear sifter. I thought for a while, it does not bother me that much. I can stop it if I just put my hand on it or my knee against it. Anyone have a similar issue or an ease fix? I don't want to call the dealer and have a service call if I don't need too.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Mine does the same thing when it is at certain RPM range. I have a towel in the cab that I wedge between it and the park bracket.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a little JD950 I used to clean the barns out with when I had beef. It had a roll pin that held the shifter on underneath the boot. It would get loose and rattle and I would replace the roll pin and it would be good for awhile.....I do not know alot about the e series mechanically but it might be worth a look.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I wrapped the bottom of the shifter handle with black electrical tape down to the shaft a few wraps. That took care of it for me.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> I wrapped the bottom of the shifter handle with black electrical tape down to the shaft a few wraps. That took care of it for me.


Pics please...


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Try a piece of slip on foam water pipe insulation, this used to work on old road tractors that had some vibration to them. Can be had at local hardware store for less than the price of a bottle of Coke.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 5000M's have the same rattle. Thanks Orchard6, I'll try that, sometimes my wife says it bothers her.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> Try a piece of slip on foam water pipe insulation, this used to work on old road tractors that had some vibration to them. Can be had at local hardware store for less than the price of a bottle of Coke.


Both my Kubota's rattle and thats what I did as well. My FWA selector lever has/had the same issue as well and the same cure.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

rajela said:


> Pics please...


I'll get a few tonight.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

The tape is in need of replacement at the moment but this should give you the general idea.


----------

